# CPC-A looking for Coding Position in Texas



## BobbieLouis1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bobbie Louis, CPC-A, NRCCS
4904 Greenbriar Apt. 101
San Angelo, Texas 76904
(325) 212-6143
bobbie_g_louis@yahoo.com
Education:								
American Commercial College                                              June 2011 Graduate
San Angelo, Texas                                                                Medical Billing and Coding

Skills:
Computer Skills: Microsoft Word, Excel, Medisoft software, Keyboarding speed: 30 words per minute, Access, PowerPoint, IC3, familiar with magician, logistics and centricity software, plus scheduling, indexing medical records
Medical Skills: CPT-4 and ICD-9 Coding, medical terminology, medical transcription 
Office Skills: Purchase Orders, filing, 10-Key, invoices, writing reports and research papers
Insurance Skills: Knowledge of Blue Cross/ Blue Shield, Tricare, Medicaid and Medicare, and worker's compensation insurance

Work Experience:
October 2011 through the present Perform ant, San Angelo, Texas
Document Preparation Clerk
Duties include scanning medical records, sorting medical, storing record

December 2009-December 2011
Independent Beauty Consultant
Duties include selling make up and other products, providing demonstrations for potential customers, and maintaining business records.

August 2006-May 2010 San Angelo Independent School District, San Angelo, Texas
Assistant Cook
Duties included inventory of products, serving customers, washing dishes, general cleaning duties and assisting head cook as needed.

Certifications Awards and Activities:
Certified Professional Coder and member of American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC).
Nationally Registered and Certified Coding Specialist via the National Association of Health Professionals (NAHP) Director Award, Inducted into the Alpha Beta Kappa, Honors Society, Faculty Award, Honors in Anatomy & Physiology, Honors in Medical Records Clinical Practice, Honors in Advanced Health & Dental Claims, Honors in  Advanced Coding.

Volunteer Experience:
 June 2011 through August 2011 West Texas Medical Associates (WTMA)
Volunteer
Assist in: Compliance Office, Health Information Department (HIM), and Coding Department
Shadow compliance officer, audits (have done myself), print files, filing, review fee tickets for appropriate codes, indexing medical records, made  copies, coding and other duties as assigned. Greeter and work in children's ministry at Tree of Life Church.


----------



## tazin ahmed (Feb 19, 2012)

*Medical Billing*

Tazin Ahmed
24 Auburn Avenue, Somerville, MA 02145. tazin.ahmed59@gmail.com  (617) 642-0990 Â©


Accounting
	Medical Billing 
Medical Coding 
	Accounting Software	Administrative Software

	Customer Service 
	Multilingual

Accounts
Payable
Accounts Receivable
Payroll
	CPT-4 Surgical Coding
CPT- 4 Nonsurgical 
ICD-9 CM Coding
HCPCS	Peachtree
Quick Books	Excel
Microsoft Word	Ten key 
Calculators
Multi line
Tele phone	A. Sign L.
English
Medical Terminology	HIPAA Regulations
	People Soft	Access	Typing	Urdu
Anatomy
Pathophysiology	Command Prompt 
MediSoft
Software	Solomon IV

	Power Point	CPR	Hindi
Pharmacology	Medical Insurance
	ProSeries	Lotus 123	First Aid	Bengali

 Soft Skill:  Work within a team as well as independently.  Ability to organize projects with immediate needs as well as long term vision 

RELATED MEDICAL EXPERIENCE
MDP Inc., Boston, MA								 5/2011-7/2011 Medical Billing Extern (three months assignment)
•	Looked up patients on the GHI Website.
•	Used second window â€˜Command prompt' to obtain patient entry PAE information and entered claim follow-up into provider GHI Website, to print out the GHI EOB. 
•	Printed out the EOB. Entered the dates of service, patient name and date of birth along with the patient member ID#.
•	Accurately searched for diagnosis code by reading medical record for inpatient Radiology Department of New York Downtown Hospital to ensure proper filing of insurance claims.
•	Mailed Statement of patient: self- pay to obtain the insurance company information.
•	Entered Transaction entry for Adjustment pay off.
•	Payment made by entering batch, date, amount, procedure code printed by DWR daily work reports.
•	Radiology proofing project, comparing the hospital patient Excel report against with procedure codes including dates of service. All have to be proofed for missing patients/procedures in order to bill the missing patients.
•	Handle sensitive and confidential material according to HIPPA regulations

Bay State Interpreters Inc., Gardner, MA 							2009-Present
Interpreter (On call)

Benoit Interpreting Service, Northborough, MA					 	  2009-Present	
Interpreter (On call)

Walter E. Fernald State School, Waltham, MA 						    1989- 1996 
MRW (Assisted persons with developmental disabilities)

OTHER PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
U.S. Census Bureau, Woburn, MA                           						              2010                                                                                         Enumerator (three months assignment)
•	Determined organization of neighborhoods to conduct interviews.
•	Conducted interviews following script, and recorded census data.
•	Assessed quality control for selected addresses.
•	Met daily with supervisor to review and submit work.

H & R Block, Medford, MA 								        	1999-	2004
Income Tax Specialist (Seasonal)							                         
•	Prepared Tax returns
•	Individual Tax Returns, Investment, Alternative Minimum Tax
•	Form K-1, Amended returns, International Part II
•	Disposition of Assets, Employee Business Expenses
•	Employee Compensation, IRA and Internet skills

Bunker Hill Community College, Charlestown, MA 					  	   2002
Assistant Teacher, Income Tax Preparation (Spring Semester)
•	Class Instructor â€“ â€œPractical Income Taxâ€�
•	Trained college students in Basic and Advanced Tax Preparation
•	Prepared Federal and State Income Tax forms for clients
•	Provided procedural guidance; reviewed performance

Harvard Student Agencies, Cambridge, MA 							   	  2001	
Assistant Accountant (temporary) (six months assignment)
•	Prepared and balanced daily cash sheets and petty cash
•	Processed credit card payments; made deposits 
•	Prepared accounts receivable invoices and payment applications
•	Matched up conversion rates for accounts payable
•	Maintained journal transactions; entered accounts payable invoices; check runs

John Hancock, Charlestown, MA  							      	  2000-2001
Class Action (temporary) (four months assignment)
•	Entered data for Enpres insurance claims for tax purposes 
•	American Depository Receipt Settlement accounts, determined account value at end of each policy year
•	Produced settlement letters for polices to claimants as accepted, surrendered or canceled 

Harvard St. Neighborhood Health Center, Dorchester, ma 			                             	 2000
Accounts Payable Associate (temporary) (four months assignment)
•	Researched bills to determine payment status
•	Processed invoices; check request process; generated aging report 
•	Performed check runs & account reconciliation

Suffolk University, Boston, MA 							   		1998
Staff Accountant (Intern/Volunteer)(three months assignment)
•	Provided general office assistance and backup to Manager
•	Audited and entered fundraising information 
•	Processed credit card payments
•	Researched accounts receivable inquiries 
•	Used Excel to create collection expense/income spreadsheet reports
•	Worked on various projects for student loan accounts

EDUCATION
American Career Institutes Cambridge, MA 							        	   2011	
Medical Coding and Billing, (Master Certificate Program)

H & R Block                                       							                             1999
The Income Tax Specialist â€“III (Certified) 

Bunker Hill Community College   								        1999-2001
Accounting, Investments, Financial Advising, Income Tax (Credit Courses)

YMCA Training, Inc										                1998
Computerized Office Skill Business Training Program (Certified)

University of Dhaka, Dhaka, Bangladesh
Bachelor of Science in Accounting

AWARDS
Gold Attendance Award & Second Honors Award, American Career Institute 				     2011
Outstanding Public Service for Community Contribution from the IRS 					     2002
Member of AAPC                         							     		     2010


----------

